# Rob Fisher - You are a LEGEND (And yes it is in Caps)!!!! (With !!!!)



## Philip Dunkley (6/2/15)

@Rob Fisher 

Some days are so much better than others.
This is the Vape Mail I arrived home to today courtesy of Rob Fisher.
They are simply stunning. I take my comments back on the Reo being ugly, it certainly is not!
Thank you so much once again, I cannot believe you have trusted me with so many of your babies (neither can half the forum!). I will look after these like they are my own, and treat them with the respect they truly deserve. I am honoured!!
Thank You Thank You Thank You.
I Will be a little quiet for the rest of the day as I have Sales Conference now, but will touch base a little later with some first impressions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Riaz (6/2/15)

Great going @Rob Fisher 

Goodluck with your testing @Philip Dunkley 

Looking forward to your reviews, yes we want a review on each atty

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/2/15)

To @Andre for sending me the juice, thank you to you my man, you are truly a scholar and a gentlemen! It makes me proud that you guys have such a passion for the device you have invested in, and to @Silver for all the advice.
As a stroke of extra luck, I can officially say that I am also officially a Reonaut as we speak now, but I'm not going to release her to the world until she's ready to come out!!
More on this later!!!
You guys are legends!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Some days are so much better than others.



Hehehe... look forward to the video! 

I know the other guys will tell you go go with dual coils etc... but for me the Cyclone with a 1,2Ω on a 1,5mm micro coil with a Rayon wick and with Tropical Ice is heaven on earth!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/2/15)

I agree Rob. Not a big sub ohm guy myself! Most purists aren't!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

Well done @Rob Fisher @Andre @Silver for another seemingly successful conversion 

You guys are awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/2/15)

Wowawewa this is good vaping!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/2/15)

Vape Goddess milk and cookies has never been this good!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (6/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Vape Goddess milk and cookies has never been this good!!!




Not just a fad eh?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/2/15)

Nope


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/2/15)

Legends indeed  @Rob Fisher, @Silver, @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Paulie (6/2/15)

well done guys!!


----------



## Silver (6/2/15)

Marvellous posts @Philip Dunkley - and what a great photo !

@Rob Fisher - I only have a few words to say - Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!

Well done all

Let the games begin

@Philip Dunkley - don't be tempted to do what others tell you. Go at your own pace and enjoy the vape. If you run into troubles, remember the Reonaut army are here for you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (6/2/15)

When in doubt "squonk"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (6/2/15)

Dude i will concur as to legends... Them be 150% legends.. The rest of the world can kiss ass to find them. But here they dwell in our.RSA

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/2/15)

Right, First Impressions:
So today was a strange day, as not only did I receive the Reo, but I also took ownership of a Joyetech eGo ONE. 
Now I had to go into conference for most of the day, so I ended up using the ego. Now this is a fabulous device, but make no mistake, every time I had a break, the Reo would come out, and away I'd Vape, not being that comfortable with it yet to be my main device. I cannot believe how quickly this device fits into your life. Yes, I've dripped before, and yes I've carried umpteen different box mods with me, but this is something unique. It takes very little tweaking in my opinion to get it almost perfectly set up from the get go, especially using the Cyclone. What a wonderful atty. The vape is smooth, tasty as anything I've vaped before, but I never found the taste muting at any point during use, like with other tanks. Then, after getting the hang of Squonking and constantly looking into the atty to see how much was coming through, suddenly this became second nature, not having to worry about it. Flavour goes down, squonk some more!!
This is very different vaping ground for me, and the amount of people who have asked around this device is actually scary. 
This is going to sound like a clichè, but suddenly the way I'd vaped before had changed, and as uneasy as that may be, at no point do I regret it, in fact, for the first time since I started vaping, it all just feels right!!!
Sleep tight, and Vape On Folks!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/15)

Yip I know the feeling well! I have played with and am playing with a lot of devices right now... some great, some OK and some kak! But I'm afraid to say that Avril and Lily rock my world! 

It will be interesting to see how you feel after a couple of days with the REO and Cyclone because I think your vaping Nirvana is similar to mine...

I think I may have an issue trying to get the REO and Cyclone back to Durban!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/15)

Go for it @Philip Dunkley and thanks for the update


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/2/15)

@Rob Fisher What Reo, what Cyclone??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (6/2/15)

Koekaloer into the atty, after.a.stressfull moment you rip out a Reo, squonk, toke,toke,toke.take out drip tip and squonk to see juice rising and going back down again, timing it and counting tokes before squonking again... Playing with the doors..... Toking again,.squonking again... Blisss 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

